# How deep does a crayfish tank need to be?



## datfish (Sep 7, 2012)

I'm moving my crayfish to another setup with more area but less water depth. How shallow is too shallow?


----------



## Sploosh (Nov 19, 2012)

Dwarf or Full size crays?
If for dwarfs I'd say 12" height would be plenty. More is fine if you're making "condos" ;p though not necessary imho.
If for regular sized crays, I'd go at least double body length (full grown) in height. 
All depends on the tank setup though.
Hope this helps a little


----------



## datfish (Sep 7, 2012)

Sploosh said:


> Dwarf or Full size crays?
> If for dwarfs I'd say 12" height would be plenty. More is fine if you're making "condos" ;p though not necessary imho.
> If for regular sized crays, I'd go at least double body length (full grown) in height.
> All depends on the tank setup though.
> Hope this helps a little


A 5 inch cray, so I guess 10" of water. There is going to be lots of area though, 33x12 or something like that.

Thanks!


----------



## sunshine_1965 (Aug 16, 2011)

I would say a minimum depth of 12 inches. Just remember they do climb up filter tubes and airlines.


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

I have my marbles in a 15 gallon, 12x12x24 with a few different ornaments and guppies. I wouldn't go much smaller than that

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## trevorhoang (Oct 13, 2010)

i had crayfish before and they are not very demanding. I had my cray in a 2.5 G tank and he did fin.e


----------



## Shrimp Daddy (Mar 8, 2013)

I had one in a coffee mug and it lived for a long time.


----------

